# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  The Man In The Mirror

## Buffy@

_The Man In The Mirror 

If you get what you want in your struggle for self 
And the world makes you king for a day 
Then go to the mirror and look at yourself 
And see what that man has to say 

For it isn't a man's father, mother or wife 
Whose judgement upon him must pass 
The fellow whose verdict counts most in his life 
Is the man staring back from the glass 

He's the fellow to please, never mind the rest 
For he's with you clear up to the end 
And you've passed your most dangerous, difficult test 
If the man in the glass is your friend 

You can fool the whole world down the pathway of years 
And get pats on the back as you pass 
But your final reward wil be heartache and tears 
If you've cheated the man in the glass 

-- A convict; found on the walls of his cell_

----------


## RAHEN

Awesome...being true to self is the most important ingredient in life...if couldnot be true to self then possibly with no one ever will be...v.nice poem ..thanks 4 sharing.

----------


## Muzna

wonderful sharing  :Smile:

----------


## hollajac000

*Thank You*

I have read a lot of poems, but this one has been the only one that has actually moved me. All of these other poets use all of that fancy language, and it makes it hard to understand. this one just flows through the head. I love this poem. Thank you very much for posting this. :clap3:

----------


## Yawarkamal

very nice , thanks for shairing ...Buffy..

Have a good life

----------


## Tulip

Very nice. =)

----------


## Hosana

*fine*

its the nice information

----------


## premeet01245

I want to meet u can I ?

----------


## heman

so lovely and true.thanks a lot

----------

